# NCEES login-test results



## student (Dec 7, 2010)

As of yesterday, under Results in My NCEES account the note said “Results/diagnostics not available yet”, today it changed to “ NCEES does not release results for this board”. I took my test in NC, I know our results are distributed by NC board, but I’m wondering if that note implies that the results are out but NCEES doesn’t release it, the board does. Any thoughts?


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 7, 2010)

student said:


> As of yesterday, under Results in My NCEES account the note said “Results/diagnostics not available yet”, today it changed to “ NCEES does not release results for this board”. I took my test in NC, I know our results are distributed by NC board, but I’m wondering if that note implies that the results are out but NCEES doesn’t release it, the board does. Any thoughts?


Mine says "Exam results/diagnostics not yet available" (GA), but I have no clue what it has said before since this is my first time logging in since registering for the test...


----------



## student (Dec 7, 2010)

MadDawg said:


> student said:
> 
> 
> > As of yesterday, under Results in My NCEES account the note said "Results/diagnostics not available yet", today it changed to " NCEES does not release results for this board". I took my test in NC, I know our results are distributed by NC board, but I'm wondering if that note implies that the results are out but NCEES doesn't release it, the board does. Any thoughts?
> ...


Do you know how are the results delivered in GA, by NCEES or by GA board?


----------



## cableguy (Dec 7, 2010)

Yup, mine changed today. I checked around lunch, it said "not available". Now it says "does not release". Maybe that's a good sign.


----------



## student (Dec 7, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Yup, mine changed today. I checked around lunch, it said "not available". Now it says "does not release". Maybe that's a good sign.



I hope so. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm done waiting. I don't like waiting for exam results.

I took LEED green associate test, ICC special inspections test and the results are instant, it's computerized test, after you are done it says you either pass or fail, I love that. But I took another test, CWI, and that took awhile to release the results too, I can't remember exactly was it a month or two.


----------



## chaocl (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine stay the same "Results/diagnostics not available yet" in CA


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 7, 2010)

student said:


> MadDawg said:
> 
> 
> > student said:
> ...



I believe GA is reported by NCEES...but then again what do I know? :huh:


----------



## m151755 (Dec 7, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Yup, mine changed today. I checked around lunch, it said "not available". Now it says "does not release". Maybe that's a good sign.





Mine too. Took Oct. PE Exam in Texas. I'm not sure if the same happened last year, but it does seem like there results are ready for distribution. Now its just a matter of time before the state boards receive them. I hope this administration is quicker about getting the results out to us.


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 8, 2010)

student said:


> Do you know how are the results delivered in GA, by NCEES or by GA board?



NCEES send the result to GA Board. GA Board has the final say on passing.

Then You should get an email from GA BOard or you can sit in front the license verification page keep typing your name to find out if you pass or not.


----------



## SteveTennessee (Dec 8, 2010)

NEED2009 said:


> student said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how are the results delivered in GA, by NCEES or by GA board?
> ...


Also changed from "Results/diagnostics not available yet" to " NCEES does not release results for this board" for TN.


----------



## Wes (Dec 8, 2010)

m151755 said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, mine changed today. I checked around lunch, it said "not available". Now it says "does not release". Maybe that's a good sign.
> ...


Ditto here. Very interesting. Still not getting my hopes up of results before Christmas though...


----------



## Wes (Dec 8, 2010)

I just searched the FE roster and my name is no longer listed.... what does this mean!??!

http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/downloads.htm#roster


----------



## navyasw02 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wes said:


> I just searched the FE roster and my name is no longer listed.... what does this mean!??!
> http://www.tbpe.state.tx.us/downloads.htm#roster


It means you did so bad on the PE, they revoked your FE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr6nDfUwQW0


----------



## MSEE (Dec 8, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > I just searched the FE roster and my name is no longer listed.... what does this mean!??!
> ...



I enjoy these boards because so many of you have such a great sens of humor. if you don't make it as engineers, you can always fall back on comedy.


----------



## Wes (Dec 8, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > I just searched the FE roster and my name is no longer listed.... what does this mean!??!
> ...


Lol, likely explanation!


----------



## asunw (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't know if the IL board (Continental Testing Services) or if NCEES is releasing the IL results this time, as this is the first time we've first had to register with NCEES before registering with CTS to take the exam but my NCEES login still says "Exam Results/diagnostics not available yet".

It does appear that some of the results are headed to the state boards. I'm still placing my money on Dec. 17th for IL results. =)


----------



## Relvinim (Dec 8, 2010)

My bets are in for Dec 17th here in Florida.


----------



## student (Dec 8, 2010)

m151755 said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, mine changed today. I checked around lunch, it said "not available". Now it says "does not release". Maybe that's a good sign.
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]I asked NCEES if the message change meant that the results are ready, unfortunately the answer is no. As of this afternoon according to NCEES the results are not ready yet. The message would be “… does not release” for the state that don’t have direct NCEES results distribution, and “…not yet available” for the others. [/SIZE]


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 9, 2010)

student said:


> m151755 said:
> 
> 
> > cableguy said:
> ...



Thanks student, that's good info. Mine reads this: "Exam results/diagnostics not yet available" (CA)


----------



## asunw (Dec 9, 2010)

asunw said:


> I don't know if the IL board (Continental Testing Services) or if NCEES is releasing the IL results this time, as this is the first time we've first had to register with NCEES before registering with CTS to take the exam but my NCEES login still says "Exam Results/diagnostics not available yet".
> It does appear that some of the results are headed to the state boards. I'm still placing my money on Dec. 17th for IL results. =)


It appears the CTS is releaseing the IL results, my message changed to NCEES does not release these results today. =)


----------



## m151755 (Dec 9, 2010)

student said:


> m151755 said:
> 
> 
> > cableguy said:
> ...




That's odd....On my page, what was changed to "does not release" has now changed back to what it used to be..."not yet available".


----------



## cableguy (Dec 9, 2010)

Mine's back to not yet as well. Wonder if they did that so people would stop calling them?


----------



## afrey22 (Dec 10, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Mine's back to not yet as well. Wonder if they did that so people would stop calling them?


Yeah mine reverted too. They must have changed it back due to phone calls. I remember reading something saying they streamlined the scoring for the October 2010 test. I'm now beginning to think I made it up.


----------



## student (Dec 10, 2010)

afrey22 said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's back to not yet as well. Wonder if they did that so people would stop calling them?
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]I asked NCEES about that, they said the 8-10 weeks estimate is the streamlined, otherwise it would have been 10-12 weeks. [/SIZE]


----------



## student (Dec 10, 2010)

afrey22 said:


> cableguy said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's back to not yet as well. Wonder if they did that so people would stop calling them?
> ...



[SIZE=12pt]I asked NCEES about that, they said the 8-10 weeks estimate is the streamlined, otherwise it would have been 10-12 weeks. [/SIZE]


----------



## asunw (Dec 10, 2010)

student said:


> afrey22 said:
> 
> 
> > cableguy said:
> ...


Mine hasn't changed back here in IL. It was also several days after the other users that it changed to 'does not release'.


----------



## m151755 (Dec 10, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Mine's back to not yet as well. Wonder if they did that so people would stop calling them?




Little do they know...this will only create more phone calls.  LOL!


----------



## Brett M Huhman (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine says "Exam results/diagnostics not yet available" for DC


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2010)

I think that I may have deciphered NCEES' secret code to the release date.

IF you take the alphabet, and assign a number to each letter (i.e. A=1, B=2, etc) you will see that N-C-E-E-S = 14-3-5-5-19

Add those together, 14+3+5+5+19 = 46

So the month of December is the 12th month, 46-12=34

The year is '10, so 34-10=24

and the new Streamlined process is 8-10 weeks, so 24-8=16 or 24-10=14.

So using this secret code, one can determine that the *results will be released between 12-14-10 and 12-16-10*.

But that is purely scientific based upon decoding the secret code.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 13, 2010)

But, the problem I have with your method is that I've been waiting 44 days, 16 hours, 8 minutes at this point. That's still in the 6-7 week range. We won't cross in to the 7-8 week until Friday afternoon. Even then, we won't be in to the 8-9 week mark until after Christmas.

Hopefully the NCEES is run by _engineers_. You know it'll take 6 weeks, tell management it'll take 8-10 weeks, and when you get it done in 6-7, they lavish you with praise and say "excellent job all 'round".


----------



## asunw (Dec 13, 2010)

The results came out in 7 weeks in the April 2010 administration. I'm in IL and the results had to go to CTS and then come out and it was still 7 weeks on the dot and we were at least the 10th state to come out. I expect results to start trickling out this week.


----------



## Wes (Dec 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I think that I may have deciphered NCEES' secret code to the release date.
> IF you take the alphabet, and assign a number to each letter (i.e. A=1, B=2, etc) you will see that N-C-E-E-S = 14-3-5-5-19
> 
> Add those together, 14+3+5+5+19 = 46
> ...


Brilliant, way to crack the code. Can't wait to see my results tomorrow!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2010)

Wes said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > I think that I may have deciphered NCEES' secret code to the release date.
> ...


I figure its as reliable as going off of the website language change in "Not available yet" and "Does not release", etc.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought you had to square the secret code on even numbered non-leap years. By my calculation that means results are due out on March 35th, 2017.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 13, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Hopefully the NCEES is run by _engineers_. You know it'll take 6 weeks, tell management it'll take 8-10 weeks, and when you get it done in 6-7, they lavish you with praise and say "excellent job all 'round".


:Locolaugh: LOL!!! So true...


----------



## jv21 (Dec 13, 2010)

or it will take 6 weeks to figure it out, 1 week to have meetings to discuss the results, 1 week to write the meeting minutes, and 1 week to publish = 9 weeks.

Unless your in CA, in which case they want a report on the content of the recyled paper used to write the report prior to delivering the results - In which case, it's the report writter that deturmins the result issue date depending on how many trips they took to the medicinal doctor.


----------



## Wes (Dec 14, 2010)

student said:


> As of yesterday, under Results in My NCEES account the note said “Results/diagnostics not available yet”, today it changed to “ NCEES does not release results for this board”. I took my test in NC, I know our results are distributed by NC board, but I’m wondering if that note implies that the results are out but NCEES doesn’t release it, the board does. Any thoughts?



My message had changed from “Results/diagnostics not available yet” to “ NCEES does not release results for this board”. Today I logged in again and it's back to "Exam results/diagnostics not yet available". What this tells me is exactly... nothing.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wes said:


> student said:
> 
> 
> > As of yesterday, under Results in My NCEES account the note said “Results/diagnostics not available yet”, today it changed to “ NCEES does not release results for this board”. I took my test in NC, I know our results are distributed by NC board, but I’m wondering if that note implies that the results are out but NCEES doesn’t release it, the board does. Any thoughts?
> ...


Does it have an icon to register for the next exam too?


----------



## asunw (Dec 15, 2010)

jv21 said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > student said:
> ...


Yes mine does.


----------



## Wes (Dec 15, 2010)

asunw said:


> jv21 said:
> 
> 
> > Wes said:
> ...


Mine does as well.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wes said:


> asunw said:
> 
> 
> > jv21 said:
> ...



OK good... hopefully that not a sign of - you failed, try again.


----------

